
A humble request to help a failed entrepreneur - msurocks
https://medium.com/@msuworld/desperately-seeking-a-remote-job-5b044f775e49#.5sjuxx3ns
======
masonic
Thus is the state of Medium today.

~~~
msurocks
Sorry?

